

Show HN: we are trying to PDF publications fun to read - ericthegoodking

Most of the pdf publications are boring to read , i&#x27;m am trying to make them fun to read. If you wanna get informed about our progress register at livelypaper.com .For those who desire to see some action you can check out this demo http:&#x2F;&#x2F;livelypaper.com&#x2F;demo&#x2F;demo1.html. The demo is one of the optional feature we plan to include. Feedback&#x2F;comments would be highly appreciated.Thanks!!
======
girasquid
This seems like it actually detracts from the PDF experience.

1) I can't search anymore

2) I can't click to get to the next page - I have to click the corner of the
page and drag it over, which feels gimmicky after the first time.

3) I can't select any of the text in the demo to copy and paste it somewhere
else

4) I can't zoom in other than by zooming in my entire browser screen

5) I can't click any of the links in the last page of the demo

Those are the issues I noticed after playing with it for a minute or so - what
benefits does this give me as a user that outweigh those negatives?

~~~
ericthegoodking
great feedback ! kindly do remember we are just testing out some of features
to learn what would enhance pdf reading experience!

------
mooism2
When I'm on the last page and try to flick forwards, it turns the page back.
(Similarly, when I'm on the first page and try to flick backwards, it turns
the page forwards.) iIn these situations it should indicate somehow that there
are no more pages in that direction, but it is confusing and unsettling for it
to turn the page in the opposite direction to the one I indicated.

I don't know whether it's the fault of your software or your original pdf, but
the fixed width font is badly pixelated and inconsistently rendered from line
to line.

------
ericthegoodking
clickables

[http://livelypaper.com](http://livelypaper.com)
[http://livelypaper.com/demo/demo1.html](http://livelypaper.com/demo/demo1.html)

------
rajacombinator
what's wrong with pdfs? sorry but this is a solution without a problem

